# Alternative zur  Revoshift Schaltdrehgriff



## brummie (8. November 2013)

ich suche  Alternative  zu den Shimano Revoshift Drehgriffen am Cube 240.  Wer hat das gleiche Bike und hat andere Shifter montiert?  bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Floh (8. November 2013)

Die gehen Dir zu schwer, vermute ich?
Ich rate zu SRAM X.7 AMY. Dazu brauchst Du aber ein 1:1 übersetztes SRAM Schaltwerk. Das allein macht die Bedienkräfte schon mal deutlich niedriger.






SRAM X.9 Shortcage gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brummie (8. November 2013)

mir gehn die nicht zu schwer, aber meinem sohn. schaut net schlecht aus,danke für den tip. gibts die auch 3/ 7 fach  alternativ  2/7 fach  und was kostet der spass?


----------



## Floh (8. November 2013)

Ich hab je 25 Euro bezahlt (Griff neu, Schaltwerk gebraucht).
Für 7-fach gibt es nur den 3.0:
http://www.fahrrad.de/sram-30-drehgriff-comp-esp-7-fach-rechts-254899.html
Aber der ist auch OK. 10 Euro.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. November 2013)

Könntest auch die Sram MRX probieren.
Passen von der Übersetzung zu Shimano- Schaltwerken.


----------



## trolliver (8. November 2013)

Dann aber die Pro-Variante mit SLS-Technik nehmen, die Erfahrung habe ich gerade gemacht: MRX konnte Philipp nicht drehen, die Pro-Variante, auch nicht oder kaum teurer, dann aber schon.


----------



## siq (18. November 2013)

Am Cube 200 Girl, ich habe die werksseitig montierten Drehgriffe gleich entsorgt und stattdessen Alivio 7Fach Trigger mit einem Inversschaltwerk ( XT mit kurzem Käfig ) RD-M770GS kombiniert. Bei der Inverstechnik arbeitet die Feder vom Schaltwerk gegen die grossen Ritzel, was den Kraftaufwand ganz enorm minimiert. Weniger Handkräfte gibt es meiner Meinung nach nirgens auch nicht bei 1:1 SRam.

Am neuen Bike meiner Tochter werde ich dann das gleiche Schaltwerk mit dem 10fach Tiagra Rennrad Trigger SL-4600 und einer 11-36er Kassette für einen weit gespreizten und gut abgestuften Single Antrieb kombinieren.


----------



## lekanteto (18. November 2013)

siq schrieb:


> 10fach Tiagra Rennrad Trigger SL-4600


Warum genau diese Shifter?

Edit: Hab's selbst gerade herausgefunden: 9-fach Schaltwerk und 10-fach Kassette. Da gibt es ja nicht so viele andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## ALMU (18. November 2013)

Den Sram MRX habe ich noch als Satz hier rum liegen, ist ein 3/7. 
wir haben auf X0 mit Triger umgebaut aber der ist noch etwas zu schwer für ihn also kommt irgendwann mal wieder der X0 Dreher ran.


----------



## Floh (18. November 2013)

Der X.0 Drehgriff wird ja immer als sehr "knackig" beschrieben. Ich finde er ist für Erwachsene top, für Kinder zu schwer zu betätigen und auch zu dick. Mag sein dass man den tunen kann.
Hatte selbst beim X.7 AMY so meine Zweifel ohne Schaltwerk, aber mit der Feder vom Schaltwerk zusammen läuft er recht flüssig.


----------



## ALMU (19. November 2013)

Den AMY hatte ich ja vorher gefunden, der unterscheidet sich nur im Gummi. X7 X9 und X0 sind sonst alle baugleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (19. November 2013)

MRX habe ich auch, war für Philipp undrehbar. MRX Pro hingegen: astrein. Kostet in etwa dasselbe.


----------



## siq (19. November 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Warum genau diese Shifter?
> 
> Edit: Hab's selbst gerade herausgefunden: 9-fach Schaltwerk und 10-fach Kassette. Da gibt es ja nicht so viele andere Möglichkeiten.



es geht auch jeder andere 10fach Shimano Rennradtrigger für FlatBars (die sind eben alle immer noch 2:1 übersetzt und funzen damit auch mit allen Shimano 7,8 und 9 fach Schaltwerken), aber die günstigsten davon sind eben die Tiagra's SL-4600. Abgesehen davon sind die recht hochwertig gebaut und haben sogar auch schon etliche der neuen Bedienfeatures der neueren MTB Trigger.


----------

